# Has any one got their 08 bows yet



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello everyone

Have any of you got your hands on your new 08 bow, I would love to see some reviews on the new bows if you have them.

I am so relieved it is pouring cats and dogs and I am verry happy.

Cherio 
Ryan


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Nee, gaan maar vir nou by my '07 Iron Mace bly. Minister van finansies sal nie nou nog 'n speelding toelaat nie.:zip:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Oppad, pro elite vir my en ultra elite vir die beter helfde kan nie wag.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Seker in 2009 het so pas "n moerse klomp spandeer op patrone scopes en herlaai toerusting ma sal glad nie bly wees as ek nog 5 of 6 G op boog goed spandeer nie.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Unfortunately this year is no high poundage bow on the market for me as a finger shooter. I use my Mathews Safari in 2008:wink:


----------



## fucius (Jan 6, 2008)

Got my 2008 Bowtech 101st Airborne in December, but with 29" cam modules and I need to draw 31.5". Replacement modules still on their way....
Took the bow in the meanwhile just to break her in in my backyard and did about 80 shots up to 2 weeks ago. She's nice 'n smooth with a deadly solid backstop. Shoots veeery quitely. Can't comment on accuracy as I'm not able to draw/anchor properly with the short 29" draw :sad:

Then 2 weeks ago I'm letting off a few more shots in the backyard and, because of the improper short draw, I lose the "valley" a bit and she yanks back on me, I catch it, but something in my left shoulder feels like it tore/snapped - a bit of burn, a bit of sting a lot of lame and now, no more can pull anything above 40# without reaching about 10cm's worth of draw and then something hurts/pulls....  

I guess I'll have to let it heal and see after about a month or so what gives...

NOW HERE COMES THE CRAP!:
In the meantime I've decided to check out all the fasteners on her. Found one cam's module has lost one of 2 bolts, the 2nd one's loose causing a slight rattle on the cam.   Tightened it, asked the local shop guy if he's got a spare bolt...
Then I check the one limb where it sits in the limb pocket and I discover the tip of the limb (where it's got that split) has a fine hairline split/delamination starting accross the width of the limb tip    Donno if this'll propagate further in future or not, but needless to say, I took her back to the local bow dealer, showed him and he reckons to rather send it back to the experts... we hope to hear soon.

Is Bowtech's quality slipping? Could this lead to catastrophic failure? Was this not maybe the reason for some other South African's Bowtech's one limb disintegrating on him last year sometime? I donno...

Anyway, friggin' nice bow still, but some reasons for concern, like:
I'm not so impressed with their so-called superior wear resistant camo coating - very little handling thus far and already it shows slight bits of aluminium show-thru around the limb pockets and I haven't even had her in the bush yet! I genuinely think my old 2002 Hoyt has a more durable paint job. Its paint's worn onto white primer around the grip, but ZERO exposed aluminium anywhere else. Maybe this is why the Hoyts are so heavy! The paint's so thick and durable it probably weighs 20% of the total bow's weight  

I'll let you know here when I get feedback on the limb issue and if/when I'm able to shoot her again (shoulder ), I'll give more feedback on her performance.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

My 82nd with Brush camo finally arrived at the bow shop in Houston,

they have an issue installing the QAD rest. Once that's sorted I should have the here in Dubai within the next two weeks.

Will post pictures when the 82nd lands in Dubai.

Gerhard


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

My new Elite XL already arrived at my dealer.

Will get it this week.:tongue:

DB


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Willem, jou Iron Mace is 'n lekker boog maar jy moet gerus kyk wat High Country nou mee uitgekom het!

Ek kry darem so volgende week 'n General en Diamond Marquis om mee te jag hierdie jaar, sal hulle druk vir alles wat hulle het en 'n review skryf sodra ek klaar is.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*2008 boë*

Het my "sights" op die nuwe Hoyt Katera XL gehad maar dink ek gaan hierdie jaar 'n skip gee wat 'n nuwe boog betref. Het alhoewel vir my nuwe Vector cams vir my Trykon bestel, gaan bietjie rondspeel met die boog en kyk of ek nie dalk bietjie kan verbeter op die specs van die boog nie. Is baie tevrede met my Vulcan, dink dit gaan nog lank my hoof jagboog wees...


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Willem, jou Iron Mace is 'n lekker boog maar jy moet gerus kyk wat High Country nou mee uitgekom het!
> 
> Ek kry darem so volgende week 'n General en Diamond Marquis om mee te jag hierdie jaar, sal hulle druk vir alles wat hulle het en 'n review skryf sodra ek klaar is.



My Iron Mace is nou maar 3 maande oud. Hy het nog nie eers bloed getrek nie. Die minister van finansies sal my moer as ek nou iets anders koop. Sal maar vir 2009 moet wag voor ekself iets anders vir my koop. Ek het so pas vir my laaitie 'n diamond edge gekoop. My ou cobra 5 pin sight is ook sommer dadelik deur hom ge-annekseer.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

FICIUS Sorry to hear your story man. I hope that your shoulder is not to badly dammaged. And the bow- that is a sorry story to hear but one thing that Bowtech is renowned for is thier customer service and product backup. I hope that all will be set right for you soon.

Ryan


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

No new toys for me this year! With the bowhunting convention, sable hunt and the million other money eating activities, there's nothing left!
No worries though...perhaps next year.:wink:


----------



## Sand Man (May 13, 2007)

2008 Hoyt ProElite XT 3000 Cam&1/2 Plus.
The only thing new from the 2007 is the cam. Similar draw cycle to the C2 cam but 3" of draw length adjustment. Very pleased with the bow. Fantastic grip and balance. Excellent limbs. It will be even better with a set of Bling Strings :thumb:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

My 2008 bow is my 2007 Browning Myst Hybrid Cam. 


Sorry Ryan, couldn't resist!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*2008 Pse Dream Season X Force 70#....*

This be the 2008 hunting bow for my partner and the original X Force for me. It's still in the post, He can't wait....:wink

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

:cocktail::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn: Apparantly my Pro Elite is at the airport and ready for collection:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::toothy2::wav:ccasion1:


----------



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

*My New BowTech Guardian*

OK,

Here is my plug for Bowtech, and I had been a Matthews shooter and prior to Matthews, Hoyt for 13 years.

I shot the 82nd Airborne, the 101st Airborne, The Commander, Allegiance, Guardian, and General. Smoothest throughout the draw cycle was the Allegiance for me...until I shot the 2008 Guardian.

82nd has a low brace height but drew better than the 101st. I shot them all at 65 lbs. Sorry I didn't convert to kilos! ha ha! The 82nd and the 101st are VERY fast and the last 5 inches or so of draw could be a challenge if you are overbowed to start with. The Commander was a sweet shooter and would stack arrows on top of each other all day. It was also a bit long for my hunting tastes. If I was looking for a target bow...I would get the Commander. The General was too short for me Axle to Axle. So the Guardian was just right.

BTW, I brought a Bowtech Justice at 64 lbs to SA last summer and had no problems at all...except when I missed!:sad: I just wanted to try a different bow.

All modern compounds are fast. Don't get wrapped up in the speed hype or the brand wars. Get what fits you best! You still have to put your arrow where it belongs. Also, some of the new cams are so aggressive in order to make that speed you may injure your shoulder using them. I am not kidding. Look at bows for sale in the classifieds here and find the fast bows. Many will be selling due to shoulder injury.

I will be back in SA this summer to hunt again. I will be hunting Black bear in May, South Africa for round 2 on plains game, Mountain Goat in Alaska in late September-early October, then Musk Ox in spring 2009.:darkbeer:

WoooHooo

Matt


----------



## fucius (Jan 6, 2008)

Bushcat said:


> FICIUS Sorry to hear your story man. I hope that your shoulder is not to badly dammaged. And the bow- that is a sorry story to hear but one thing that Bowtech is renowned for is thier customer service and product backup. I hope that all will be set right for you soon.
> 
> Ryan


My 101st Airborne is back with a new bottom limb. Had it set to 60# for now in order to assess my shoulder's ability to cope...

Yes, it works, I can shoot and she shoots well!!!! Yeeeee-Haaaaa...!!!:teeth::teeth::RockOn:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*arrived and set up.....*



spatan said:


> This be the 2008 hunting bow for my partner and the original X Force for me. It's still in the post, He can't wait....:wink
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


And we are both very hapy with our choices. :secret:ccasion1:Hennie was like a little boy under the christmas tree on Saterday twicking his baby to perfection. He has worked hard for it and deserves every bit of it. Enjoy It Mate.:set1_draught2:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I bought a 82nd


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

My 2008 bow is a 2006 Mojo!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> I bought a 82nd


Fantastic- please let us have a review of your impressions with that speed demon.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have only had it a week but it really is awesome and very accurate. Bushcat sms me you cell no to 082-951-7875 and I will send you a mms showing the groupings I get with it! I will write a few more impressions when I have more time. I need to run now.


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

*At last*

My better half got her Drenaline LD today, and what a beauty she is, the bow isn't bad either. All jokes aside, a lovely piece of Mathews craftsmanship, slender, lightweight and SMOOTH. She currently shoots a HOYT Trykon Sport in the freestyle class indoor, but the LD will be comissioned for finger release. After just a few shots her comment was "I can live with this Mathews". Will give more feedback after she used it for a while, that is if I don't starve in the meantime.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Buscat,

The bow is awesome! Also extremely accurate. I am still playing with it a bit hence my groupings have changed etc. Also when I'm not too shaky and feeling old I get really good groupings with it. I shot a consistent 2" grouping infront of witnesses with it. That is with a hunting sight at 50m. At 60m it opened up a bit to about 2 1/2" which I'm very happy with!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

This was shot @ 20m as I am limited to range at my house. The majority of my arrows are like this at 20m with my 82nd.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*2008 Bow*

Bought a Reflex Growler sep 2007.
Now, jan 2008 Hoyt is for me! The Katera 70lbs and shoots like a 1984,Audi100 with new "MAGS" Not to fast but, it's there to last!!! It doesn't suit everybody, But he suites me just fine....Show pics later..
G


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

Got me a 68" Viper longbow, 55# @ 28",from Spatan begining of this year. Dunno if it's a 08 model but its new to me. Flings out arrows at I don't know what speed, but those 550 grain aluminiums really thump that target. Real quiet, smooth to draw and on a good day I can put 6 arrows in a paper plate at 15 yards.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

husky said:


> Bought a Reflex Growler sep 2007.
> Now, jan 2008 Hoyt is for me! The Katera 70lbs and shoots like a 1984,Audi100 with new "MAGS" Not to fast but, it's there to last!!! It doesn't suit everybody, But he suites me just fine....Show pics later..
> G


I'll just say that it is plenty fast!!!


----------



## winzo (Nov 4, 2005)

I got my 2008 Elite GTO on Saturday. All I can say is WOW!

This thing is rock steady, super fast and the build quality is very very good. It's an 80# bow but peaks at 88#. The wall is super solid, the grip is thin and comfortable. ATA is 33 and a very small bit, 7 inch brace height. IBO 350fps. Barnsdale laminated limbs.

I shoot a 515gn arrow at 286fps with the bow set at 80# and a 28inch draw. 

On the down side, the draw cycle is pretty tough and takes some getting used to.

I think there are very few bows out there that can touch this beast!

I'll recommend this bow to anyone, go and shoot one for yourself......

By the way, I traded my Mathews Switchback for it.....


----------

